# Is Anyone Else Experiencing Technical Difficulties?



## mjscott

I am not able to used the "Search WordReference Dictionaries" option at the top of the page. Also, any links people have put in their posts are not available to me. When I click on either of these, I get a little icon of a red circle with a line through it. Is anyone else having this difficulty?


----------



## Jana337

Both features described work perfectly for me. Haven't you changed the settings of your browser lately?

Jana


----------



## mjscott

Nope, no setting changes. Yesterday, when I would click on "New Posts" at the top of the page, I also got the same icon. Very frustrating--not very helpful. Just one of the learning tools taken away from me  

Thanks for listening, anyway!


----------



## cuchuflete

mjscott said:
			
		

> Nope, no setting changes. Yesterday, when I would click on "New Posts" at the top of the page, I also got the same icon. Very frustrating--not very helpful. Just one of the learning tools taken away from me
> 
> Thanks for listening, anyway!



Hi MJ...I just tried English=English, English =>Spanish and English=> Italian.
They all work normally for me.

Do you have a firewall?

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## lsp

The only peculiarity I'm experiencing (yesterday and today) is that the posts I read continue to be bolded, unless I mark the entire forum read. It's happened periodically in the past and has always righted itself in a matter pf days, which is why I didn't post anything about it (with fingers still crossed).


----------



## el_novato

I have had problem with dictionary.  In the last two weeks, sometimes, I can not write words in the space designed for it.  But, these problems had been happened in the work computer, usually, I use the dictionary in the work.  Then, I can not say if is  problem of the internet service.  Anyone of you have had a similar problem?. 

He tenido problemas con el diccionario.  En las dos últimas semanas, a veces no puedo escribir palabras en el espacio de búsqueda.  Pero estos problemas han sucedido en la computadora del trabajo, usualmente, por lo general, solo uso el diccionario en el trabajo, por lo que no puedo decir si es un problema del servicio de internet.   Alguno de ustedes ha tenido un problema similar?


----------



## solecito

Yes just a little while ago, I wrote a reply, very nice and neat not to mention accurate, and when I click on "post reply" nothing happened , una y otra vez, until I lost mi mojo to post on that thread, gave up and moved somewhere else, en fin !! Asi pasa cuando sucede.



			
				mjscott said:
			
		

> I am not able to used the "Search WordReference Dictionaries" option at the top of the page. Also, any links people have put in their posts are not available to me. When I click on either of these, I get a little icon of a red circle with a line through it. Is anyone else having this difficulty?


----------



## mjscott

Problem Resolved! Had to go in and restore updates to some date in the past. I'm back in business! THANK YOU ALL for your helpful suggestions. 

PS: Don't click on each and every auto-update your antivirus/Windows/computer would have you click on!

THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN!


----------

